# Chiller.....



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

remember the weekly television show....Chiller

CHILLLLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRRR

with the hand thing?

Does anyone know where I can get some of it or where I can find it?

Laurie


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay I seem to have found it on You Tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux3laLkueZk

How do I save it to use it?

Laurie


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone, any ideas?


----------



## BlackHawk (Oct 31, 2006)

Video downloaders...

http://www.youtubia.com/

http://keepvid.com/ 

http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

it wont allow me to change extension.

Laurie


----------

